# Microphone test



## marco_ktl (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi all...
I don't know how this can sound interesting, off-topic or out of place...
I made a comparison test between some microphones:

Groove Tubes a1 (two units)
Shure SM57
Sennheiser e906
Sennheiser MD421

I mic'ed a guitar cabinet and recorded all the 5 mics. So you have almost 9 minutes of audio with me playing the same stuff, but -if you have decent monitors- with slightly different tones.
Here's the video... it's my first _real_ test. Comments and critics are welcome!






Cheers,
Marco


----------



## ngarjuna (Mar 29, 2010)

Nice, I thoroughly enjoyed the comparison.


----------



## marco_ktl (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks ngarjuna!


----------



## SteveHi (Nov 19, 2009)

What guitar cabinet did you use, and what microphone did you use in front of the amp?


----------



## Equilibrium8 (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks, that is interesting. Could you post the wav files though? I'm sure there are some subtleties that that are being missed with you-tube's audio quality. 

I got to look at getting one of e906's sometime.


----------



## marco_ktl (Sep 6, 2009)

SteveHi said:


> What guitar cabinet did you use, and what microphone did you use in front of the amp?


I used an Orange 1x12 loaded with Celestion V30
mics used are:
2 x Groove Tubes a1
1 x Shure SM57
1 x Sennheiser e906
1 x Sennheiser MD421

No EQ nor compression used.

Cheers,
Marco


----------



## marco_ktl (Sep 6, 2009)

Equilibrium8 said:


> Could you post the wav files though?
> I got to look at getting one of e906's sometime.


Yes, definitely! Be ready to download around one or two gigabytes of data, thou :sweat:
I'll post the D/L link asap.

Speaking of the e906, don't you find the sound "deep purple-ish"? Or it's just my impression?:scratch:

Cheers,
Marco


----------



## marco_ktl (Sep 6, 2009)

Here's the download link. I put only the single microphone files. You can just mount every file on a seperate track, each file at "00:00:00". Then combine and listen to any combination you want. Enjoy!

Cheers,
Marco


----------



## Equilibrium8 (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks! I'll give it a listen as soon as I transfer stuff to workstation. 



> Speaking of the e906, don't you find the sound "deep purple-ish"? Or it's just my impression?


I'll check that out. If it does then I am sold! Just don't know if customers would be. Although the Orange may be helping too (Ok..Blackmore never used an Orange as far as I know, but gives that sort of sound)


----------

